# How did you meet your wife/husband?



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I met a girl (Susie) who I had not seen for a while and didn't fancy at all, although I liked her as a friend.

I was with a good drinking mate at the time, so when an evening out for a meal at the pub was suggested, my friend needed a blind date. :roll:

She who later became Mrs Zeb turned up as his blind date!!

Suzie gave her hell during one of those female "_*We *are just going to powder *our *noses_" interludes because I was paying her too much attention . . . and didn't she know that Susie and I were engaged!! 8O 8O

_(A somewhat shocking revelation to me 8O , but I discovered later that I was not the first of Susie's virtual suitors! 8O 8O )_

The rest, as they say, is history! :roll: 

True story! 

Dave


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

And does Suzie post on here :lol: 8O


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The last argument 

O.K. Honey! 
We're here! 
I said I was sorry! 
You can come out now.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Briarose said:


> And does Suzie post on here :lol: 8O


Strewth - never thought of that!! 8O  

We have met several times since, and I still like her very well as a friend.

Glad I evaded the snare though!! :roll: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello,

I met the missus (Suzy) when we first started School together at the age of 5. We went thru the whole school process from 5 till leaving at 16.

We never really saw each other then until she started working behind the bar at my local some 5 years later. We started going out and the rest is history.

.....how romantic I hear you say.........that is until...............


Whilst on our travels in France in the summer, with a bit of "truth serum" in her (red wine). She was chatting and telling someone about how we met (knowing each other from the age of 5 etc). She confessed to the following:

"But, I only started going out with him though coz he had a Porsche"

Im sure this is grounds for divorce.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I blocked Lady P`s car in, in a car park.
My mate had told me her dad was the owner of the local Ford dealer.


Turned out her dad had an Austin Cambridge mum had a Morris 1100 and Lady P a Mini.

Been married 35 years ths Nov 10.

Dave p

edit we married 6 months later


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I met Ray when I was 15 and he was 19 in a church social evening and he was playing the piano --I sneaked up and played to so we did a duet --
next night we played Tennis together at the vicars Tennis court.
When I took Ray home to meet my parents Mum said I wasnt to bring a Teddy Boy into her house and grounded me.
I soon got my way and married Ray in 1960 ---yep Golden Wedding next year. :wink:


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

I met two husbands in one go. Went to the pub ( aged 18 ) to celebrate a friend passing her driving test. We met two chaps (turned out they were brother-in-laws.) and I subsequently married one. Never had any feelings for the other one beyond he was a nice enough chap, though very downtrodden. When husband one died of a heart attack, brother-in-law was a great help & I saw him in a different light. We've been together 10 years now, indisputably the best years of our lives - a complete revelation, in fact - married for 18 months and motorhoming for 8 years - something neither of us ever thought we'd want to do 

-H

Mod Note. Have fixed the unwanted smiley for you.
*Tip*. If you type 8 then ) without a space between them it comes out as 8).
Zeb


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I first met Mrs SDA when we both worked at the same firm but in different departments. She was a 16 year old school leaver and I'd just joined the company at 21. We were sort of 'nodding' acquaintances for years, but nothing special.

Then after several years I was promoted to a sales rep job and rarely visited the offices she worked in. However one day I called in to collect some samples and saw and chatted to her in the corridor. I was impressed and rang her for a date, only to be told that she was just off for a holiday in Majorca. For this to be really romantic I should say that I booked a plane and followed her out there, but I'd be lying. No, I waited for her return and took her out to dinner to a swanky French restaurant.

The rest is history. Thirty five years since that fateful corridor meeting and thirty three years married. 

SDA


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ali and I were in the same class at school from 11. I had an unrequited crush on her from 14. She, as most girls at school, only had eyes for boys a year or two older (sob).

Being a determined bugger, I managed a date with her having left school at 18, and married at 22 for 31 years so far.

Dave


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

I was 17. There was some kind of convention at school, and the headmaster was helding one of his far-too-long, and far-too-boring speeches. So I looked around, and suddenly noticed this girl...

However, then she refused me, we lost contact after school, I married someone else, split up, got divorced.

Met _her_ again, at a school reunion, and finally, 15 years(!) after we first met, we found that maybe we could still try it out together. Then the best time of my life started, and is still ongoing. 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I have known my wife all my life 8O 

We lived on adjoining streets and grew up together as children.

We "met", when we were 17 on the top deck of a bus going to Chesterfield on a Friday evening out. I was with a mate and she was with her cousin. I can't remember who my mate was  and we have only seen the cousin about 5 times since :?

So we have known one another for 63 years and have been happily married for 42 of them 8O


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

" In there, Mr. B."
" Take off your clothes, lie on the bed, and I'll be in to see you in a minute".

Smitten, I was. Smitten.

40-odd years later and I am still doing what I'm told.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I was 15 and Tony was 16, 
my friend was going out with his brother but really fancied Tony, one date we all went out together and that was it 

married 2 years later and still together 37 years later 

oh and our birthdays are on the same day, astrologers said we weren't compatible :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

First met Flo when I was just turning 14 and she was 12 at Panorama Camping, Salzburg in 1977.

We then met again at the same camp in 1980 and spent a wonderful week exploring the city and countryside......however, me being 17 and her 15 I was too afraid to 'ask her out' (something about fathers protecting daughters?) so we remained 'friends'.

We then met again in 1982 - again in Salzburg - when my brother and I, along with a friend, took a motorcycle tour of Europe. Of course, I was now 19 and Flo 17.........and still I blew it!!!!! I fancied her like crazy but just couldnt pluck up the courage...........so we remained 'friends'...

Same thing in 1984 - Flo came to spend Christmas with us in the UK. By this time I was engaged to be married...........but when I saw her again - confusion reigned!!!!!!!! I made the wrong choice!!!

Two failed marriages later, we met again 3 years ago when Flo was studying as part of her Masters Degree at Oxford Uni. This time - no mistakes!!!!!

We married in 2007 - almost exactly 30 years to the day since we first met.................and the ceremony was held????


At the Mirabel Palace - Salzburg. (It had to be!!!!)

Life is sweet....
Carl


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I first met Marie in 1967 in a Church bookshop where she was a shop assistant. I bought a Bible and some Commentaries and she gave me the wrong change (Too much). I did not realise this until later so went back the following week to put it right.
I assumed that she had been overcome by my charisma and had found it difficult to concentrate. However after we became married I found out that it was due to a lack of her maths ability. :roll:


----------

